# How To Fix A Orange Damaged iPad Screen Quick And Easy



## handymanguy (Mar 18, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6S4ybVHdsY[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

Probably took a hammer to bust it in the first place.....:banana:


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 18, 2015)

My dad was fixing TV&#8217;s that same way back in 1965. Only difference was he used a shoe to smack the side. I always hear it had something to do with dust and loose tubes.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

What tool do you use for an Android tablet?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 18, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> What tool do you use for an Android tablet?




A bigger hammer?


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

Would have been much funnier if he just slammed the middle of the screen


----------



## frodo (Apr 20, 2015)

that will be $79.85  for the screen fix......

reminds me of Carol Burnet

"jiggle it'a little, maybe it'll work"


----------

